# What are some good phelonic domes



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

What are some good phelonic dome drivers? I have the selenium dt150 and it's one of the best sounding drivers over ever heard at 1-2k , it gets bad at about 6k I'm curious about phelonic and think maybe it would be a good around 500hz to 3k on a bigger horn. Anyone know of any good ones, the one I have has a 1" dome , I'm intrested in maybe a 2" dome or 3" dome . Something 1" or 1.4" exit . Thanks in advance


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Phenolic is great for midrange but in the larger size domes its too heavy to play above 4 or 5 Khz. Selenium has a good driver the D250 I believe.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Eric Stevens said:


> Phenolic is great for midrange but in the larger size domes its too heavy to play above 4 or 5 Khz. Selenium has a good driver the D250 I believe.


Thank you! Its all in experiments and fun for me on this one and maybe with a dash of luck make something sweet .


----------

